# Judas Priest & Mastadon



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

November 10 - Halifax, NS @ Scotiabank Centre
November 12 - Toronto, ON @ Air Canada Centre


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

I'll be there for Mastodon!



fretboard said:


> November 10 - Halifax, NS @ Scotiabank Centre


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I like both! I really want to see JP though!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mastodon may be a good band, but am I the only guy who read the Guitar Player interview (one or two months ago)?

If you're a fan, I would recommend you don't read it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2015)

I had to look. lol.

http://www.guitarplayer.com/artists...er-liked-heavy-metal-in-the-first-place/52715

*"It would be nice if magazines and all interviews would just go fall off the face of the earth along 
with all the cigarette smoke and all the other f**king things I hate in life.* I don’t like doing interviews, 
I don’t read interviews, I don’t need to know how people go about doing things. It frustrates me to do interviews, 
because I have to talk about things I’ve talked about over and over and over and over again. So, no, there’s 
nothing that we can talk about that involved Mastodon that I’ll get excited about. After 15 years of doing this every
f**king day of my life, the last thing I want to do is talk about doing it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry. As I said, they may be a great band, and that doesn't change if one of the key players is a dick head.

I was just surprised at the way he came off in the "interview".

That snip is only the tip of the iceberg. He went on to slag the other main member of the band AND the album they're supposed to be promoting.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm sure a lot of your favorite musicians are dick heads. For instance, I see you mention Deep Purple often. I'd say historically Ritchie Blackmore near tops that chart.
For me I could care less, I'm going to see the kick ass music they make be played live, as far as inner band disputes go, it's shitty but it has nothing to do with me.



Milkman said:


> Sorry. As I said, they may be a great band, and that doesn't change if one of the key players is a dick head.
> 
> I was just surprised at the way he came off in the "interview".
> 
> That snip is only the tip of the iceberg. He went on to slag the other main member of the band AND the album they're supposed to be promoting.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Disbeat said:


> I'm sure a lot of your favorite musicians are dick heads. For instance, I see you mention Deep Purple often. I'd say historically Ritchie Blackmore near tops that chart.
> For me I could care less, I'm going to see the kick ass music they make be played live, as far as inner band disputes go, it's shitty but it has nothing to do with me.


I agree.

Maybe it's different when you hear and get to love the music BEFORE you learn what a dickhead the guy is.

Maybe he was using the "any press is good press" concept and tryng to drum up controversy. If so, it's working I suppose, as we're discussing it here.

But if he felt so strongly against interviews, why the fuck would he give one?


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm sure with the label they are under contract to be involved with the media in some way or another.

I don't think he's been the same since his head injury in my opinion.



Milkman said:


> But if he felt so strongly against interviews, why the fuck would he give one?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Not humble at all, is he?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Brent Hinds? The guy who does a shit ton of drugs? 

I would go see that tour if I had the funds available. Mostly because JP is metal royalty, and Mastadon just has good tunes.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

WTF?..no Montreal?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Disbeat said:


> I'm sure a lot of your favorite musicians are dick heads. For instance, I see you mention Deep Purple often. I'd say historically Ritchie Blackmore near tops that chart.
> For me I could care less, I'm going to see the kick ass music they make be played live, as far as inner band disputes go, it's shitty but it has nothing to do with me.


theres great potential for a whole 'nother thread about which musicians are a-holes. 

I remember reading a blog a few years ago written by and mostly contributed by Starbucks employees about celebs they met through their work. 
One of the most memorable posts was about Ben Affleck. Apparently he was a regular at a location, and would come in looking like he was trying really hard to not be noticed-but was constantly looking around to see if anyone was noticing him  Sounds about right.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Maybe this isn't the case, but Mastodon members are known for their off beat sense of humour too... Could it be a gag?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Although his comments are that of a conceited jerk, he is still entitled to his opinion. Now the stupidity of his lack if business sense is baffling. That's like a constructor doing custom high end homes declaring that he despises construction of all things residential. Shooting yourself in the foot. 





Milkman said:


> Sorry. As I said, they may be a great band, and that doesn't change if one of the key players is a dick head.
> 
> I was just surprised at the way he came off in the "interview".
> 
> That snip is only the tip of the iceberg. He went on to slag the other main member of the band AND the album they're supposed to be promoting.


----------

